# Levanto A576 - any info / opinions?



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Looking to replace our old Dethleffs with a 6 berth with bunks and garage and have come across the Levanto A576.

Looks just what we're after but it's the other side of the country, so before we trek over to see it, does anyone here have any advice on what we should look out for? It's a 2007 2.8l. 

Doesn't look like it's got the skylight over the cab bed which I've read can be iffy.

And is it me, or does the toilet seem very close to the sink in the shower room?

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------

